# Installing Deck on Old House without Band Board



## mike224jb (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm designing a deck for a client that has an old, 2-story house. The exterior wall is double wythe brick and there is no band board - the floor joists are toothed into the wythe brick.

My question is, how would I go about securing a ledger board to the outside of the house? I'm thinking the only proper way to install a deck would be to sister the deck joists to the house joists, but that would require ceiling demo inside the house.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dvatt (Apr 16, 2009)

Make it free standing and use house for lateral support


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/DTT2.asp#gallery


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

1/2" Bolts / all thread through the masonry wall would be the ideal solution to secure a ledger board. However it would required interior demo. 

Another option would require brick demo to pocket the ledger in the face brick... many things to consider there.


----------



## mike224jb (Jan 18, 2013)

Texas Wax said:


> Another option would require brick demo to pocket the ledger in the face brick... many things to consider there.


Even if you pocket the ledger in the face brick, how do you secure it to the house framing?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

And any of these suggestions are likely to require an engineering letter. Freestanding is my vote.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> And any of these suggestions are likely to require an engineering letter. Freestanding is my vote.


Free standing all the way. I had the exact situation almost, this summer.

Guys here recommended free standing. So happy I went that route. Worrying about 3 extra standard footings as opposed to a ledger, flashing, unstable old brick etc- much better.


----------



## mike224jb (Jan 18, 2013)

My only concern with free standing is the bearing capacity of the existing porch at that location. It's very likely there is no foundation at those locations - therefore I'd be looking at pouring a whole new slab == VERY PRICEY!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

New slab?


----------



## mike224jb (Jan 18, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> New slab?


Well, we'd have to pour a new porch slab and post footings for the columns against the house. I see no other way to neatly break up the concrete in just those areas to pour a footing and make it look good.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

mike224jb said:


> Well, we'd have to pour a new porch slab and post footings for the columns against the house. I see no other way to neatly break up the concrete in just those areas to pour a footing and make it look good.


Cut it with a diamond blade break it out and pour footings, unless that slab is a nice stamped and colored slab you can make it match fairly well.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

mike224jb said:


> Well, we'd have to pour a new porch slab and post footings for the columns against the house. I see no other way to neatly break up the concrete in just those areas to pour a footing and make it look good.


Saw cut the slab, dig down, pour your footers, back fill, pour concrete to existing and finish.

Add expansion as needed.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

1st deck?


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

killerdecks said:


> 1st deck?


Harsh.


3rd


----------

